# Problem BIOS Update



## penniwise (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

ich habe ein Gigabyte 2000+ Mainboard das in einem P3 verbaut ist. Da die Festplatte
ihren Geist aufgegeben hat habe ich mir eine neue geholt, allerdings wird diese vom 
Bios nicht erkannt da sie 80 GB hat und diese vom Board anscheinend erst mit dem 
neuen Bios update funktioniert.

Hab mir alle richtigen updates und flashtools gezogen. wenn ich jetzt das Bios flashen möchte bekomme ich einen "BIOS ID error". Was mich darauf schließen lässt das das update fürs falsche board ist, allerdings steht auf dem board 2000+ und die updates sind auch für diese angabe.

was kann das sein ?

beim laden über startdiskette sehe ich Ultra Bios 66 is loading und dann kommt Ultra bios 66 is not detected. Kann es sein das der PC deshalb beim flashen nicht drauf zugreifen kann?

das würde dann heißen mein bios ist schrott ? Oder was kann ich machen ?

Danke für die Hilfe !


----------

